# $1400 CHEESE checks to start in late March!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/next-stimulus-check-more-likely-213600156.html


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If $1400 is a life-changer, your life probably sucks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

$1400 is 7 less days i have to rent a cab.

$1400 is more than an entire mortgage payment.


Frankly though $1400 payments is a heck of a lot of people going and spending money on stupid things they don't, which stimulates the economy.

How many people are going to use some of that $1,400 to order an extra dinner out? Each person going out to eat with some of that $1,400 is someone getting plastered and ordering an uber home, tipping the water not tipping their uber driver,....

$1,400 checks stimulates the circle of spending.

Me?

$1,400 will go towards my new business thing. 

It will buy lots of flour, ball bearings and stuffed panda bears...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/no-stimulus-checks-until-spring.428645/Fun fact: Spring starts March 20th.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> If $1400 is a life-changer, your life probably sucks.


More like a life-change delayer.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

I called it Aged Cheese. It will taste a little better


----------



## fightlike2hockeysticks (Feb 13, 2021)

the 600 check was 2 dollars a day since march
they bought u a whole mask a day

that should cover a 70-90% loss in business lol

3200 total in checks 1200, 600, 1400
a whole $8.76 per day "stimulus"

a gallon of gas and a rotessire chicken at walmart was your stimulus

they care they really do
btw 3 Trillion gives 150 million people $20,000 lol

its just a bailout that goes straight to walmart, amazon, or landlord(bank)
pelosi spends more on breakfast and a new purse everyday


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

fightlike2hockeysticks said:


> the 600 check was 2 dollars a day since march
> they bought u a whole mask a day
> 
> that should cover a 70-90% loss in business lol
> ...


The government would just like to gloss over the fact that any stimulus that goes directly to the citizens just accrues right back to the mega corporations anyway.

If at all possible don't spend this money - invest it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hopefully Congress men and women receive their stimulus checks too.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

dacheeese said:


> I called it Aged Cheese. It will taste a little better


Still smells like broke.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> If $1400 is a life-changer, your life probably sucks.


Then you are saying that rich peoples lives suck?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Still smells like broke.


....does that mean you don't 'qualify' to get any cheese due to income maxing out? 

If so, join the crowd that net net pays taxes and will be paying for this mess in the years to come.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

DDW said:


> Then you are saying that rich peoples lives suck?


Every rich person I know is so tight and money grubbing that they care more about the money than poor people do.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Ive already decided I'm going to buy blow and hookers with the money so technically, I wont be stimulating the economy but I will be stimulating something else 😉😎🤫


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....does that mean you don't 'qualify' to get any cheese due to income maxing out?
> 
> If so, join the crowd that net net pays taxes and will be paying for this mess in the years to come.


Being the financially prudent person that I am, I can live quite comfortably on less than $75,000.

Even on almost half of that. (hint-hint)

Even in the Bay Area.

But I get your point. A lot of people would be on hotdogs and ramen with my income. I had shrimp penne pesto for dinner.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just try and keep in house as much as possible. "Made in America" ****'s.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> But I get your point. A lot of people would be on hotdogs and ramen with my income


....and renters for life.....at least here around us.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Ive already decided I'm going to buy blow and hookers with the money so technically, I wont be stimulating the economy but I will be stimulating something else &#128521;&#128526;&#129323;


This is the Only good thing I've heard about using the stim checks...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, girls got a pay rent too. Now if that Russian hottie would just travel 50 miles East I could post up in that Happy thread.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> If $1400 is a life-changer, your life probably sucks.





DDW said:


> Then you are saying that rich peoples lives suck?


No, I didn't say that at all. Your English comprehension must suck.
I won't even receive a stimulus check, because I'm phased out.
And even if I did receive a stimulus check it wouldn't be life-changing, because I've already attained ample savings.


DDW said:


> Every rich person I know is so tight and money grubbing that they care more about the money than poor people do.


I doubt that. But I have no doubt I've cared more about myself then you've cared about you.
Be wary of those government cheese &#129472; blocks, they lead to life-long addictions. :biggrin:


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $1400 is 7 less days i have to rent a cab.
> 
> $1400 is more than an entire mortgage payment.
> 
> ...


I'll be spending my $1400 on a set of new tires and general maintenance of the car. If I can get another 2 years of use out of it I'll be a happy camper. At that point I'll be 70 years old ...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Be wary of those government cheese &#129472; blocks, they lead to life-long addictions.


Human speaks the truth! After tasting cheese, bear would have a hard time living on swamp foraging alone.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/next-stimulus-check-more-likely-213600156.html


[HEADING=3]JeanOcelot0. Never met a type of cheese he didn't like.[/HEADING]


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> [HEADING=3]JeanOcelot0. Never met a type of cheese he didn't like.[/HEADING]


Frumunda cheese.

Did he like that as well!?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Ive already decided I'm going to buy blow and hookers with the money so technically, I wont be stimulating the economy but I will be stimulating something else &#128521;&#128526;&#129323;


I M a bit old for nose candy and hookers .
Well hookers are all good to go i can figure something out . Im sure the wife wont mind !!
Instead ill spend the 1400 on snow crab legs . I spent the 600 on crabs legs . Freezer is stocked .
What is 1400 ? For most people ? 
gas bill water bill E bill im sure there far over due then this .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/next-stimulus-check-more-likely-213600156.html


She can go to h___ with the 1400 dollars.
We had to go all Summer and Fall without UI or Stymulis because of her.
So now that she used us for her political gain she thinks we are going to get excited over 1400 dollars ?
Go get sick stuffing your face with your designer ice cream you enjoyed when people were suffering.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> We had to go all Summer and Fall without UI or Stymulis because of her.


seems like somebody has not been working on a Plan B.

As you correctly pointed out, you have had plenty of time to do so. Get to it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I M a bit old for nose candy and hookers .
> Well hookers are all good to go i can figure something out . Im sure the wife wont mind !!
> Instead ill spend the 1400 on snow crab legs . I spent the 600 on crabs legs . Freezer is stocked .
> What is 1400 ? For most people ?
> gas bill water bill E bill im sure there far over due then this .


You could eat the crab legs "in between" the Hookers legs..... Or off her.

Just offering helpful advice....


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

All this stimulus money will quickly be eviscerated by inflation. There is no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

IRS is already hounding me for $800 I owe from 2019 just keep the $1,400 then. Get off my D.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Some where in there is a bad phish joke. &#129335;‍♂


W00dbutcher said:


> You could eat the crab legs "in between" the Hookers legs..... Or off her.





Alltel77 said:


> IRS is already hounding me for $800 I owe from 2019 just keep the $1,400 then. Get off my D.


Ya those knuckleheads still owe me 2300 for 2019. They asked me to give them another 30 days which is up next weekend before I bang on there door again. Yet, pre lim, I owe nearly 1200 for 2020, ugh... Now if congress forgives 10K on the unemployment I should get a refund. Makes me think I should file an Extension again just to wait for congress to get there shit together if they will actually do the 10K.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> IRS is already hounding me for $800 I owe from 2019 just keep the $1,400 then. Get off my D.


Of course that 1400 is already spent.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Of course that 1400 is already spent.


Exactly.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Some where in there is a bad phish joke. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> 
> 
> Ya those knuckleheads still owe me 2300 for 2019. They asked me to give them another 30 days which is up next weekend before I bang on there door again. Yet, pre lim, I owe nearly 1200 for 2020, ugh... Now if congress forgives 10K on the unemployment I should get a refund. Makes me think I should file an Extension again just to wait for congress to get there shit together if they actually will do that.


I hear ya


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> All this stimulus money will quickly be eviscerated by inflation. There is no such thing as a free lunch.


Same lies the Republicans spewed in 2009. Where is this inflation you keep crying about?

Remember that largest tax cut in history your buddies gave to the corporations in 2017 That was a free lunch.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

fightlike2hockeysticks said:


> the 600 check was 2 dollars a day since march
> they bought u a whole mask a day
> 
> that should cover a 70-90% loss in business lol
> ...


You mean like the $42 tax break that Trump gave you just so you would overlook the fact he gave himself $17,000,000 in tax breaks and the rest of the elite more? All the while doubling the national debt.

.0287 a day for you


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Our delirious leader is sending 
[HEADING=2]$4B to[/HEADING]
[HEADING=1]Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.[/HEADING]

You all are still on Trump?? You want him back bad, because you need to cry about something.....Just wait, Biden will give you all plenty to ***** about. But unfortunately what he does is going to effect everyone 10 fold. You will be begging for 2024 to come around a lot quicker


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Our delirious leader is sending
> [HEADING=2]$4B to[/HEADING]
> [HEADING=1]Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.[/HEADING]
> 
> You all are still on Trump?? You want him back bad, because you need to @@@@@ about something.....Just wait, Biden will give you all plenty to @@@@@ about. But unfortunately what he does is going to effect everyone 10 fold. You will be begging for 2024 to come around a lot quicker


Lol you have to laugh because who did not see this coming.
Thousands are flooding thru our borders without being checked for Covid.
Got rid of thousands of high paying union jobs.
Oil and gas going thru the roof.
Impeachment that did nothing.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Conversation from years ago: "What do you want to do when you grow up JeanOcelot0"? "I'd like to receive as much free money as I can mom, as you can probably tell, I'm not that bright and very lazy". "Can I have another Oreo?" "Sure honey". "Being fat and unattractive won't matter to you when you get older". 😆


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Our delirious leader is sending
> [HEADING=2]$4B to[/HEADING]
> [HEADING=1]Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.[/HEADING]
> 
> You all are still on Trump?? You want him back bad, because you need to cry about something.....Just wait, Biden will give you all plenty to @@@@@ about. But unfortunately what he does is going to effect everyone 10 fold. You will be begging for 2024 to come around a lot quicker


Lol could not agree more this is going to be so much fun pointing these things out over the next four years.
11 thousand union jobs lost for starts.



kdyrpr said:


> Conversation from years ago: "What do you want to do when you grow up JeanOcelot0"? "I'd like to receive as much free money as I can mom, as you can probably tell, I'm not that bright and very lazy". "Can I have another Oreo?" "Sure honey". You may as well ad fat to your future resume". &#128518;


Gas and oil going through the roof lol


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Same lies the Republicans spewed in 2009. Where is this inflation you keep crying about?
> 
> Remember that largest tax cut in history your buddies gave to the corporations in 2017 That was a free lunch.


Have you seen the price of hamburger lately? Have you been in a convenience store lately? Have you seen the price of used cars lately? Do you buy anything at all? Well if you do then you've seen the prices go up! I just got my 6 month P.O. Box renewal the other day it went up 13 bucks!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> Have you seen the price of hamburger lately? Have you been in a convenience store lately? Have you seen the price of used cars lately? Do you buy anything at all? Well if you do then you've seen the prices go up! I just got my 6 month P.O. Box renewal the other day it went up 13 bucks!!


Yep so people on fixed incomes are screwed
Silver and Gold going through the roof as well.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yep so people on fixed incomes are screwed
> Silver and Gold going through the roof as well.


Exactly right. It's going to kill people on disability and ssi. The other day I was on line at the store and this poor old lady was complaining about the price of cheese.

Anyone who says they haven't seen prices go up hasn't left their house in months.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> Exactly right. It's going to kill people on disability and ssi. The other day I was on line at the store and this poor old lady was complaining about the price of cheese.
> 
> Anyone who says they haven't seen prices go up hasn't left their house in months.


And gas and oil skyrocketing


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> And gas and oil skyrocketing


Jimmy. Get a clue.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps you should give one. Or have we warn you down enough to give up. 


Jimmy44 said:


> Silver and Gold going through the roof as well.


Silver is, Gold not so much. It is down by about 50 since November.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Jimmy. Get a clue.





ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> Have you seen the price of hamburger lately? Have you been in a convenience store lately? Have you seen the price of used cars lately? Do you buy anything at all? Well if you do then you've seen the prices go up! I just got my 6 month P.O. Box renewal the other day it went up 13 bucks!!


So any cash you have is losing value everyday as the dollar is devalued.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Perhaps you should give one. Or have we warn you down enough to give up.
> 
> Silver is, Gold not so much. It is down by about 50 since November.


Yea I liston to that coin guy on home shopping. 
He says the Silver Eagle is changing in 2021.
So now is the time to get the last one from 2020 and the first one from 2021.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Those guys are good for Historical and statistical information. But I would not buy anything from them. Ever notice that when prices are high the Buy Now people come out of the wood work ? I have a coin place here, cash and an oz or over and no sales tax added. I just as soon buy Silver rounds or Gold at spot price as long as the rounds or 10 oz bars are stamped .999 and carry out.
.
https://www.kitco.com

Plus one can track the price per barrel of oil, yes it's going up.
.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Those guys are good for Historical and statistical information. But I would not buy anything from them. Ever notice that when prices are high the Buy Now people come out of the wood work ? I have a coin place here, cash and an oz or over and no sales tax added. I just as soon buy Silver rounds or Gold at spot price as long as the rounds or 10 oz bars are stamped .999 and carry out.


Yea I agree. 
The market just keeps going up and up.
At some point there has to be a major correction.
I think 5% of profile should be in silver gold precious metals


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think 5% of profile should be in silver gold precious metals


Ya that very's. I've seen 15-20%. I would say 5-6 months of one's current living expenses. I haven't really thought of it that way though til now. I sold a lot off when Gold was 1100-1200 an oz. But I bought it when it was around 360-390 oz. Silver @ 5.55 oz. so I've made good profit, it's just that you wish you still had all of it today. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Those guys are good for Historical and statistical information. But I would not buy anything from them. Ever notice that when prices are high the Buy Now people come out of the wood work ? I have a coin place here, cash and an oz or over and no sales tax added. I just as soon buy Silver rounds or Gold at spot price as long as the rounds or 10 oz bars are stamped .999 and carry out.
> .
> https://www.kitco.com
> 
> ...


Yea I would think Chevron exxonmobil phillips 66 would be good plays


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yea I would think Chevron exxonmobil phillips 66 would be good plays


Really? Didn't you hear Biden is putting a 20% tax on oil and gas?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya that very's. I've seen 15-20%. I would say 5-6 months of one's current living expenses. I haven't really thought of it that way though til now. I sold a lot off when Gold was 1100-1200 an oz. But I bought it when it was around 360-390 oz. Silver @ 5.55 oz. so I've made good profit, it's just that you wish you still had all of it today. &#129335;‍♂


Yes that is true. 
I always felt it was better to get out too early then to late.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Probably still. But b4 when Junior killed the pipeline would have been better.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Really? Didn't you hear Biden is putting a 20% tax on oil and gas?


But that gets passed on to the consumer I would think



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Probably still. But b4 when Junior killed the pipeline would have been better.


For the first time in my lifetime we were energy independent.
Now I think it's back to being at the mercy of the Arabs again


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $1400 is 7 less days i have to rent a cab.
> 
> $1400 is more than an entire mortgage payment.
> 
> ...


yea either it'll stimulate the economy or ppl will lose it all in the stock market lol


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Ive already decided I'm going to buy blow and hookers with the money so technically, I wont be stimulating the economy but I will be stimulating something else &#128521;&#128526;&#129323;


The hookers and drug dealers will help the economy tho so it's all good



ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> All this stimulus money will quickly be eviscerated by inflation. There is no such thing as a free lunch.


This. But people actually suffering from financial loss due to COVID need the relief now.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Floofy said:


> The hookers and drug dealers will help the economy tho so it's all good


Imagine if everyone was getting the 600 from July till now how the economy would get a boost



Jimmy44 said:


> Imagine if everyone was getting the 600 from July till now how the economy would get a boost


I am not sure if we as a country will ever recover from that 6 month period.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> If $1400 is a life-changer, your life probably sucks.


Let's face it, if we're on this website our lives probably suck


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Ive already decided I'm going to buy blow and hookers with the money so technically, I wont be stimulating the economy but I will be stimulating something else &#128521;&#128526;&#129323;


Damn, I wish we lived closer.
We could pool our cheese and get TWO hookers and a whole eight ball.



ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> Have you seen the price of hamburger lately? Have you been in a convenience store lately? Have you seen the price of used cars lately? Do you buy anything at all? Well if you do then you've seen the prices go up! I just got my 6 month P.O. Box renewal the other day it went up 13 bucks!!


Economists have a word for that ... inflation.
When the same thing goes up in price with no corresponding improvement of the product, that is inflation.

What causes inflation?
Printing too much paper money. It's just paper. It has no value _unless_ we agree on it's value. When enough people wake up to the fact that it's just paper ... it will take a lot more of it to buy the same thing. Evil circle: Print more money, becomes worth less so ya gotta print more which makes it worth less, so ya gotta print more.

What causes inflation?
Minimum wage goes to $15, but gas goes up to $3.70 -- so minimum wage goes up to $15.50, but gas goes up to $3.90 ... why? Because everyone is making enough to pay it. So it goes up to $4 and minimum wage goes up to $16.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wex said:


> Let's face it, if we're on this website our lives probably suck


But what bothers me is people in Congress or Senate thinking we will be doing cartwheels over 1400 dollars.
If this came in July along with the 600 extended UI that would have at least moved the happy meter a bit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> But what bothers me is people in Congress or Senate thinking we will be doing cartwheels over 1400 dollars.
> If this came in July along with the 600 extended UI that would have at least moved the happy meter a bit.


It's an indication of how out of touch the 1% Elite class is.
They think that $1400 is going to make everything just hunky dorkie.

Let them eat cake. 
"Let them eat cake" is the traditional translation of the French phrase "Qu'ils mangent de la brioche", spoken in the 17th or 18th century by "a great princess" upon learning that the peasants had no bread. The quotation is taken to reflect either the princess's frivolous disregard for the starving peasants or her poor understanding of their plight.

The princess's we have today are no less disrespecting of the common rabble.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

That's will pay two of my mortgage payments. I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Our delirious leader is sending
> [HEADING=2]$4B to[/HEADING]
> [HEADING=1]Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala.[/HEADING]
> 
> You all are still on Trump?? You want him back bad, because you need to cry about something.....Just wait, Biden will give you all plenty to @@@@@ about. But unfortunately what he does is going to effect everyone 10 fold. You will be begging for 2024 to come around a lot quicker


I am serious when I say this.
I have zero confidence that this country will ever see a fair election again.
I don't trust anyone in govt. or any agency like FBI or CIA etc.
I don't trust judges especially the Supreme Cowards.
Stalin said it's not who votes but rather who counts the votes.
Why should we think 2024 will be any different.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Bexa


Jimmy44 said:


> I am serious when I say this.
> I have zero confidence that this country will ever see a fair election again.
> I don't trust anyone in govt. or any agency like FBI or CIA etc.
> I don't trust judges especially the Supreme Cowards.
> ...


Because you can change your gender and use what ever bathroom you want. Clearly democracy has won.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> That's will pay two of my mortgage payments. I'll gladly take it.


Oh yeah I will take it as well.
But just send it to me and don't act like we should be so happy and grateful.


Wex said:


> Bexa
> 
> Because you can change your gender and use what ever bathroom you want. Clearly democracy has won.


LOL exactly


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am serious when I say this.
> I have zero confidence that this country will ever see a fair election again.
> I don't trust anyone in govt. or any agency like FBI or CIA etc.
> I don't trust judges especially the Supreme Cowards.
> ...


Because in '22 they need to clean house in the House


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Because in '22 they need to clean house in the House


I agree but I am seriously concerned about fair elections. 
I think the RINO's have cooked there own gooses.
Everyone of them will get serious opposition from withen the party.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> But that gets passed on to the consumer I would think
> 
> 
> For the first time in my lifetime we were energy independent.
> Now I think it's back to being at the mercy of the Arabs again


they closed the keystone pipeline but are bringing back the taliban pipeline  assholes!!

@Wex ... and they want to make gig work illegal ... i'm so mad!!!!!!!


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> they closed the keystone pipeline but are bringing back the taliban pipeline :frown: @@@@@@@@!!
> 
> @Wex ... and they want to make gig work illegal ... i'm so mad!!!!!!!


Wait what??


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> they closed the keystone pipeline but are bringing back the taliban pipeline :frown: @@@@@@@@!!
> 
> @Wex ... and they want to make gig work illegal ... i'm so mad!!!!!!!


Well they already got rid of 11 thousand union jobs. So what is a couple million gig economy jobs.
Plus there are zero plans for job creation to replace those lost.
I hope they extend my UI until 2024



Wex said:


> Wait what??


I made up my mind that for the next four years I am just going to laugh at this administration.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I made up my mind that for the next four years I am just going to laugh at this administration.


I was laughing before they even won the election. But I've also been laughing the previous 4 years too. My jaw hurts.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

https://fee.org/articles/the-democr...oy-uber-and-it-could-actually-pass-this-time/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> https://fee.org/articles/the-democr...oy-uber-and-it-could-actually-pass-this-time/


10.6 million jobs, almost 7% of all the jobs ... poof - gone.
Right after doing away with the Keystone Pipeline (which cost at least 11k jobs, and as much as double that in peripheral jobs).
What are the dems doing?
*Why* are they doing this?
There is a reason ... I just don't know what their agenda is.

I don't believe that they _intend_ to destroy the fabric of the United States of America.
But -- what other motive could it be?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wex said:


> I was laughing before they even won the election. But I've also been laughing the previous 4 years too. My jaw hurts.


Hey humor is in the eyes of the beholder.


Angela Cheeseman said:


> https://fee.org/articles/the-democr...oy-uber-and-it-could-actually-pass-this-time/


Remember I am laughing to stop from crying lol
I just hope he extends UI threw 2024 
This is really getting funny !!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Hey humor is in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> Remember I am laughing to stop from crying lol
> I just hope he extends UI threw 2024 :smiles:
> This is really getting funny !!


Funny?

... and Nero fiddled while Rome burned.
Wonder if HE thought it was funny.

Wonder if the Roman citizen did ...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> https://fee.org/articles/the-democr...oy-uber-and-it-could-actually-pass-this-time/


This is extra funny because most inner city drivers are first generation Americans who probably voted for him lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> This is extra funny because most inner city drivers are first generation Americans who probably voted for him lol


Funny?


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> https://fee.org/articles/the-democr...oy-uber-and-it-could-actually-pass-this-time/


TLDR: the politicians (democrats) want employers to stop hiring independent contractors but rather hire them on as employees with benefits (re: pay the government their cheddar so they can pay the peons their cheddar).
















If Dori can say for a fact that as an independent contractor she made enough to:
1. Pay her bills
2. Save for a rainy day
3. Save for if she becomes unemployed or I don't know, an extended pandemic hits (to be fair little people can but then again most employees (and their employers) are forced to pay into the benefits)
4. Retirement

And that she didn't partake in PUA, then yeah, I can see her being angry about AB5 spreading nationwide.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> TLDR: the politicians (democrats) want employers to stop hiring independent contractors but rather hire them on as employees with benefits (re: pay the government their cheddar so they can pay the peons their cheddar).
> 
> View attachment 565357
> View attachment 565359
> ...


My words when CA was going thru this was " what a mess ".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I hope they extend my UI until 2024


&#128518;


Jimmy44 said:


> I made up my mind that for the next four years I am just going to laugh at this administration.


&#128514;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> &#128518;
> 
> &#128514;


Apparently Pelosi turned down extra security at the Capitol Jan. 6th.
Rumor is the reason they stopped witnesses at impeachment is Pelosi was going to be first witness by Trump.
Plot thickens
Lol


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

I am a


&#128142;reditthraway said:


> TLDR: the politicians (democrats) want employers to stop hiring independent contractors but rather hire them on as employees with benefits (re: pay the government their cheddar so they can pay the peons their cheddar).
> 
> View attachment 565357
> View attachment 565359
> ...


I am also a medical transcripitionist and these rules crush our industry  It's really awful! I have been in the medical transcripition industry for almost 25 years and was an employee with benefits at one point, and guess what? When the company I worked for sold to a company in India, I was the first one to be fired 



Jimmy44 said:


> Apparently Pelosi turned down extra security at the Capitol Jan. 6th.
> Rumor is the reason they stopped witnesses at impeachment is Pelosi was going to be first witness by Trump.
> Plot thickens
> Lol


And there is now proof the leader of antifa was paid by CNN and another news station 30,000 each to film the protest


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I am also a medical transcripitionist and these rules crush our industry


We are giving away all our freedoms.
And, unless it affects us personally, we don't care.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

I cannot believe so many Americans are just so complacent.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I cannot believe so many Americans are just so complacent.


It's the way they were raised.

"Conform. SIT down. Be quiet. Don't ask questions. Shut up. Get in line. Wait your turn. SHUT UP."
"Put on a seatbelt or I'll fine you, put on a helmet, buy the kind of insurance I want you to buy at the price I tell you to buy it at."

It's the way we raised them.
Too bad.
Too late.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I am a
> 
> I am also a medical transcripitionist and these rules crush our industry :frown: It's really awful! I have been in the medical transcripition industry for almost 25 years and was an employee with benefits at one point, and guess what? When the company I worked for sold to a company in India, I was the first one to be fired :frown:
> 
> ...


Was that because you was an independent contractor?

Because you was an employee?

Or, your company was cheap and offshored your job so they could make more profit?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> your company was cheap and offshored your job so they could make more profit


The company that she worked for could not compete with the India company that doesn't have a minimum wage, and a 30% tax base. The owners of the company she worked for realized that it was impossible for them to remain in business in the US, so they found something else to invest in that would actually make them money.

So, she did what Americans do. She cussed; then figured out a way to survive (and thrive).
NOW, the government is doing what THEY do.
Find a way to make her a slave, dependent upon the gov't cheese.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> The company that she worked for could not compete with the India company that doesn't have a minimum wage, and a 30% tax base. The owners of the company she worked for realized that it was impossible for them to remain in business in the US, so they found something else to invest in that would actually make them money.
> 
> So, she did what Americans do. She cussed; then figured out a way to survive (and thrive).
> NOW, the government is doing what THEY do.
> Find a way to make her a slave, dependent upon the gov't cheese.


You are assuming they couldn't compete with India.

I am assuming the company offshored her job to increase profits.

The truth of the matter is companies routinely offshore jobs to save money.

That has been going on for decades. It has little to do with wether one is an employee or independent contractor.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I am a
> 
> I am also a medical transcripitionist and these rules crush our industry :frown: It's really awful! I have been in the medical transcripition industry for almost 25 years and was an employee with benefits at one point, and guess what? When the company I worked for sold to a company in India, I was the first one to be fired :frown:
> 
> ...


Misinformation


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I cannot believe so many Americans are just so complacent.


It's not ONLY complacency Angela .. it is also denial.

See this post:


observer said:


> You are assuming they couldn't compete with India.
> I am assuming the company offshored her job to increase profits.
> The truth of the matter is companies routinely offshore jobs to save money.
> That has been going on for decades. It has little to do with wether one is an employee or independent contractor.





Jimmy44 said:


> Misinformation


Interesting word. Care to expand?

Why not just say "mustard".
Or "racist".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> You are assuming they couldn't compete with India.
> 
> I am assuming the company offshored her job to increase profits.
> 
> ...


BTW, I agree that we will find a way to survive. But lately that"s all Americans have been doing, surviving.

Corporations and politicians have legislated so many laws to Corps benefit that it's almost impossible to pull yourself up "by the bootstraps".

Take something as simple as taking someone somewhere in your car for pay.

Illegal.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> TLDR: the politicians (democrats) want employers to stop hiring independent contractors but rather hire them on as employees with benefits (re: pay the government their cheddar so they can pay the peons their cheddar).
> 
> View attachment 565357
> View attachment 565359
> ...


I would say in my state 80% of drivers are part time.
They are going to get benefits as well ?
How do they figure this out ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> It's not ONLY complacency Angela .. it is also denial.
> 
> See this post:
> 
> ...


How is the truth, denial?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> BTW, I agree that we will find a way to survive. But lately that"s all Americans have been doing, surviving.
> 
> Corporations and politicians have legislated so many laws to Corps benefit that it's almost impossible to pull yourself up "by the bootstraps".
> 
> ...


I hear you loud and clear.
Wherever it was implemented it was a nightmare.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> I would say in my state 80% of drivers are part time.
> They are going to get benefits as well ?
> How do they figure this out ?


I don't know to be truthful. Tbh, one of the several reasons I hate government interference (although it is unfortunately needed at times too of course) is that they often (like the common people) will have these grand ideas of what should be, how things will be, idealization... without putting the thought (actually thought) into how to implement what they're proposing or whether it's feasible long term (and if they're rushing into it because of time sensitivity then to not drop the ball and actually get back into the thick of it once the time crucial piece has been met).


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I don't know to be truthful. Tbh, one of the several reasons I hate government interference (although it is unfortunately needed at times too of course) is that they often (like the common people) will have these grand ideas of what should be, how things will be, idealization... without putting the thought (actually thought) into how to implement what they're proposing or whether it's feasible long term (and if they're rushing into it because of time sensitivity then to not drop the ball and actually get back into the thick of it once the time crucial piece has been met).


Totally agree.
Most of the time it is set up for there constituents to get re elected.
Law makers for the most part are ivory tower idealogs that do not know how to set up and implament things.
Pelosi Schumer Mitch Lindsey have never worked a day in there life.
Career politicians are not what our framers had in mind.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> It's not ONLY complacency Angela .. it is also denial.
> 
> See this post:
> 
> ...


True!!



observer said:


> How is the truth, denial?


I think he meant that people are in denial that socialism and communism is taking over. TBH I have been studying this for over 20 years and this was all planned out since the 60s. Some people are so brainwashed they have no idea all the evil things going on right under their own noses.



Jimmy44 said:


> I would say in my state 80% of drivers are part time.
> They are going to get benefits as well ?
> How do they figure this out ?


They don't get benefits, they get deactivated, that's how they figure it out.



observer said:


> Was that because you was an independent contractor?
> 
> Because you was an employee?
> 
> Or, your company was cheap and offshored your job so they could make more profit?


I was an employee at the time I was fired. It's generally an independent contractor position, I was very extremely lucky to have been an employee! It's not even that they make more profit by offshoring, it's so all their relatives in India or Pakistan can learn how to do the work. It never saved them money. The rates we are paid are very low. I still work in the industry but it is a small portion of my income now. Thing is, the people in India and Pakistan whom are usually MDs or nurses cannot understand all the nuisances of the English language and there are more HIPPA laws, especially since the main computer programs that provide medical transcription services were hacked a few years ago, so many companies outlawed off-shoring. Now, medical dragon types all the words, we just edit them at half price what we used to be paid for transcribing them. (it works out to about $20 an hour, which is a little less than I used to make typing)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> True!!
> 
> 
> I think he meant that people are in denial that socialism and communism is taking over. TBH I have been studying this for over 20 years and this was all planned out since the 60s. Some people are so brainwashed they have no idea all the evil things going on right under their own noses.
> ...


It's not socialism or communism taking over. If that were true we'd all be making the same, for better or for worse.

We have been taken over by capitalism. Most of the money goes to the few at the top while Americans "survive".


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

observer said:


> It's not socialism or communism taking over. If that were true we'd all be making the same, for better or for worse.
> 
> We have been taken over by capitalism. Most of the money goes to the few at the top while Americans "survive".


great example of denial!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> great example of denial!


Thank you!

Jeff Bezos, Bill Gates, Elon Musk, Travis Kalanick thank you as well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Rumor is the reason


rumor and fact your boy President wondered why his staff weren't more gleeful like he was on 1/6? He blocked any and all response.

Noodle that, jimmy.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

I sure hope you are joking


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $1400 is 7 less days i have to rent a cab.
> 
> $1400 is more than an entire mortgage payment.
> 
> ...


Pizza Delivery will pick up.

The " Weed Man" will prosper !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> True!!
> 
> 
> I think he meant that people are in denial that socialism and communism is taking over. TBH I have been studying this for over 20 years and this was all planned out since the 60s. Some people are so brainwashed they have no idea all the evil things going on right under their own noses.
> ...


Interesting thanks for the detailed explanation



observer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Jeff Bezos, Bill Gates, Elon Musk, Travis Kalanick thank you as well.


Doesn't sleepy Joe's check with them


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Really? Didn't you hear Biden is putting a 20% tax on oil and gas?


That actually benefits the oil companies. Mark-ups downstream are in percentages, so a larger base earns larger gross revenue. Also, revenues get juiced and Wall Street gets excited for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza Delivery will pick up.
> 
> The " Weed Man" will prosper !


I think you hit on an EXCELLENT concept.

Weed and Pizza as a combination delivery!

By the time customers get high the pizza will be cold but they'll be so HIGH they won't care.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> It's not socialism or communism taking over. If that were true we'd all be making the same, for better or for worse.
> 
> We have been taken over by capitalism. Most of the money goes to the few at the top while Americans "survive".


Very soon, we WILL be making the same; $0

Socialism and communism are implemented over time by changing behaviors and expectations of the citizenry.

Capitalism is where creativity and the entrepreneur live and breath.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Very soon, we WILL be making the same; $0
> 
> Socialism and communism are implemented over time by changing behaviors and expectations of the citizenry.
> 
> Capitalism is where creativity and the entrepreneur live and breath.


Except we aren't socialist or communist and most Americans are well on their way to poverty.

You can't be an entrepeneur if laws are stacked against you.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> That actually benefits the oil companies. Mark-ups downstream are in percentages, so a larger base earns larger gross revenue. Also, revenues get juiced and Wall Street gets excited for all the wrong reasons.


Oil stocks have been beaten down. Chevron exxonmobil and Phillips 66 would be good plays now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> You can't be an entrepeneur if laws are stacked against you.


Yes you can.
But, the prisons are full of them.
Especially, federal prisons.

** Used to work with a guy who did two years in a Fed Prison for financial crimes. A very low security unit - he said he could have simply walked away ... But, he told me that he _really_ learned HOW to be a successful criminal there. It's like getting a Masters Degree in making money. We worked together for about four years, then he retired -- at 37. He made some 'smart investments' I guess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Very soon, we WILL be making the same; $0
> 
> Socialism and communism are implemented over time by changing behaviors and expectations of the citizenry.
> 
> Capitalism is where creativity and the entrepreneur live and breath.


The GOAL OF AGENDA 21


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> The GOAL OF AGENDA 21
> View attachment 565777


I can see this happening


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Except we aren't socialist or communist and most Americans are well on their way to poverty.
> 
> You can't be an entrepeneur if laws are stacked against you.


The laws are part of the tradition to socialism. That is the point. Socialists want government controlling everything. This starts by making entrepreneurship much too difficult Then government looks like a hero when they offer a half baked solution. Later when that fails, they tell you, just let government make ALL the decisions and we will all be equal.



Diamondraider said:


> The laws are part of the tradition to socialism. That is the point. Socialists want government controlling everything. This starts by making entrepreneurship much too difficult Then government looks like a hero when they offer a half baked solution. Later when that fails, they tell you, just let government make ALL the decisions and we will all be equal.


**transition (not tradition)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> The laws are part of the tradition to socialism. That is the point. Socialists want government controlling everything. This starts by making entrepreneurship much too difficult Then government looks like a hero when they offer a half baked solution. Later when that fails, they tell you, just let government make ALL the decisions and we will all be equal.
> 
> 
> **transition (not tradition)


So you're saying Uber and Lyft are socialist?

Communist?

Or capitalist?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.curbed.com/amp/2020/11/california-uber-lyft-prop-22.html


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> The laws are part of the tradition to socialism. That is the point. Socialists want government controlling everything. This starts by making entrepreneurship much too difficult Then government looks like a hero when they offer a half baked solution. Later when that fails, they tell you, just let government make ALL the decisions and we will all be equal.


Doesn't 1% own 99% of the wealth or close to that.
The heratio Alger stories are getting harder and harder.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> So you're saying Uber and Lyft are socialist?
> 
> Communist?
> 
> ...


RS is a great example of capitalism gone wild.
Capitalism needs to be curbed and mixed with some social programs or it is as evil as socialism -- just on the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> So you're saying Uber and Lyft are socialist?
> 
> Communist?
> 
> ...


Much too large a conversation but at this point, probably both are smalls examples of how to get the populace to follow the "rules." And not to expect large compensation for doing so. Instead we fear deactivation from a platform that has surgically removed opportunities for the best to thrive.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Much too large a conversation but at this point, probably both are smalls examples of how to get the populace to follow the "rules." And not to expect large compensation for doing so. Instead we fear deactivation from a platform that has surgically removed opportunities for the best to thrive.


Yea and if I was driving I would love the promotions ( quests ) that Uber and Lyft are making available.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Much too large a conversation but at this point, probably both are smalls examples of how to get the populace to follow the "rules." And not to expect large compensation for doing so. Instead we fear deactivation from a platform that has surgically removed opportunities for the best to thrive.


Yea but are Uber/Lyft,

Socialist?

Communist?

Capitalist?



Jimmy44 said:


> Yea and if I was driving I would love the promotions ( quests ) that Uber and Lyft are making available.


Why aren"t you driving Jimmy?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Yea but are Uber/Lyft,
> 
> Socialist?
> 
> ...


Capitalists, with strong Socialist behaviors


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I can see this happening


Started Publicly in the 70's.
Henry Kissinger was a Major Agent in its development.
Read and Think
What is Happening NOW ?






























ALL OF THE GLOBALISTS CRAVE DEPOPULATION !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Capitalists, with strong Socialist behaviors


That"s exactly my point.

Those at the top are capitalist. While drivers are closer to socialists/communists.

Right @Jimmy44 ?

What are you Jimmy?

Socialist?

Communist?

Capitalist?

Can"t be capitalist.

Capitalists hate paying for unemployment insurance. And you aren't paying for unemployment insurance are you Jimmy.

Yet you are getting UI benefits. So what does that make you Jimmy?

Socialist?

Communist?

Can't be capitalist.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> That"s exactly my point.
> 
> Those at the top are capitalist. While drivers are closer to socialists/communists.
> 
> ...


My point is that regulating behaviors and restricting avenues to success are hallmarks of a transition to Socialism.

It is not a debate. Dems currently want to regulate EVERYTHING. Dems also have a very loud and influential progressive contingent that has repeatedly publicly supported a move to Socialism.

These things don't happen overnight. They happen in the light of day; right in front of you. And we are facing a challenge today in our country.

***IMPORTANT***
While the GOP does not espouse Socialism in any way, they have members that will put blinders on if there is a political benefit to them personally, allowing votes to pass that might not have.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

observer said:


> That"s exactly my point.
> 
> Those at the top are capitalist. While drivers are closer to socialists/communists.
> 
> ...


Keep the words short so Jimmy will understand


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Think.
Do not sell Freedom for Cheese.

* Free Will

Look
At Where they are " Leading " you.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Yea but are Uber/Lyft,
> 
> Socialist?
> 
> ...


Covid I have high blood pressure and that is a big pre existing conditions.
I was a mad man for 4 years driving everyday.
My 2017 Prius had 315 thousand miles.
March 10th 2020 I stopped cold turkey.
I am scheduled for my first shot March 8th.
As soon as I get my second one I will return to work.
I miss it.



Diamondraider said:


> My point is that regulating behaviors and restricting avenues to success are hallmarks of a transition to Socialism.
> 
> It is not a debate. Dems currently want to regulate EVERYTHING. Dems also have a very loud and influential progressive contingent that has repeatedly publicly supported a move to Socialism.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Covid I have high blood pressure and that is a big pre existing conditions.
> I was a mad man for 4 years driving everyday.
> My 2017 Prius had 315 thousand miles.
> March 10th 2020 I stopped cold turkey.
> ...


Aren't you worried about the nano microchips hidden in the Vaccine?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Aren't you worried about the nano microchips hidden in the Vaccine?


No more worried about catching it and ending up on a resperator in some isolated room in some hospital.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> My point is that regulating behaviors and restricting avenues to success are hallmarks of a transition to Socialism.
> 
> It is not a debate. Dems currently want to regulate EVERYTHING. Dems also have a very loud and influential progressive contingent that has repeatedly publicly supported a move to Socialism.
> 
> ...


What is not up for debate is that companies are extremely capitalist until it comes to their employees.

Then they turn socialist and pawn them off on the rest of society also known as government, also known as we the people, also known as taxpayers, also known as Unemployment Insurance, also known as food stamps, also known as disability insurance, also known as welfare.

That is NOT up for debate.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> What is not for debate is that companies are extremely capitalist until it comes to their employees.
> 
> Then they turn socialist and pawn them off on the rest of society also known as government, also known as Unemployment Insurance, also known as food stamps, also known as disability insurance, also known as welfare.
> 
> That is NOT up for debate.


I cant argue with that. Companies are experts at working the system. Individuals are left holding the bag.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> I cant argue with that. Companies are experts at working the system. Individuals are left holding the bag.


Not " Companies"

CORPORATIONS


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> [HEADING=3]JeanOcelot0. Never met a type of cheese he didn't like.[/HEADING]


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> What is not up for debate is that companies are extremely capitalist until it comes to their employees.
> 
> Then they turn socialist and pawn them off on the rest of society also known as government, also known as we the people, also known as taxpayers, also known as Unemployment Insurance, also known as food stamps, also known as disability insurance, also known as welfare.
> 
> That is NOT up for debate.


I brought this up about a year ago and echoed your exact thoughts.
I see it at the Casinos , the nail shops etc.
That's why when I see thousands coming across our southern boarder I feel that's where there hesded.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> most Americans are well on their way to poverty.


WOW that is a super wide paint brush you used there to color us. sheesh. speak for yourself. :wideyed: :yawn: :stop:


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Started Publicly in the 70's.
> Henry Kissinger was a Major Agent in its development.
> Read and Think
> What is Happening NOW ?
> ...


I keep saying it! They wrote the script!! They told us what they were going to do and were already doing!! Now they are implementing it in full force and we are conspiracy theorists!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> WOW that is a super wide paint brush you used there to color us. sheesh. speak for yourself. :wideyed: :yawn: :stop:


You sir, are abnormal and don't qualify as most Americans. :wink:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I keep saying it! They wrote the script!! They told us what they were going to do and were already doing!! Now they are implementing it in full force and we are conspiracy theorists!!!


EVEN SATAN MUST GET PERMISSION.

NOTHING
IS TAKEN

WITHOUT FREE WILL.
ALL THE LAWS OF GOD & MAN
INVOLVE " CONSENT".

CHOOSE WISELY.

YOU MUST CONSENT TO BE " GOVERNED".
DECEPTION CAN BE USED.
FREE CHEESE.
911.

BUT . . . CONSENT TO ASSIGN YOUR RIGHTS
AND YOU MAY LOSE THEM FOREVER !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> You sir, are abnormal and don't qualify as most Americans.


thank you¿  And that was quite mean. Hey, and confrontational which I've been told is not allowed here. Huh......

Because I did things correctly with plans and thoughts I don't qualify as most American's? that sounds like a jaded person who has it exactly opposite. (oh that was mean, too).

Are you saying most Americans are ding dongs? hum. Wide paint brushes are dangerous; make mess mostly. :barefoot:

sorry, what was the thread here? :headphone:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> WOW that is a super wide paint brush you used there to color us. sheesh. speak for yourself. :wideyed: :yawn: :stop:


Some Prefer a Wide Brush.

( we know. You are " Special"
Just like everyone else . . .)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> thank you¿  And that was quite mean. Hey, and confrontational which I've been told is not allowed here. Huh......
> 
> Because I did things correctly with plans and thoughts I don't qualify as most American's? that sounds like a jaded person who has it exactly opposite. (oh that was mean, too).
> 
> ...


Abnormal, as in not normal, as in like not a normal American, as in not a typical American, as in not an everyday, run of the mill American.

As in you have enough money to not need to work.

I don't know how you do it.

I've tried retiring, it ain't easy.

I get bored quick.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

observer said:


> Was that because you was an independent contractor?
> 
> Because you was an employee?
> 
> Or, your company was cheap and offshored your job so they could make more profit?


Plus the fact in 5 years she may Retire. Far better to pay her EDD for 6 months than a life time of Pension and possible the spouse getting half of it until they pass on.


Angela Cheeseman said:


> I think he meant that people are in denial that socialism and communism is taking over. TBH I have been studying this for over 20 years and this was all planned out since the 60s. Some people are so brainwashed they have no idea all the evil things going on right under their own noses.


+1,000,000



observer said:


> By the time customers get high the pizza will be cold but they'll be so HIGH they won't care.


That's why Micro Ranges were developed.


observer said:


> That"s exactly my point.
> 
> Those at the top are capitalist. While drivers are closer to socialists/communists.
> 
> ...


What difference does it make ? To pin a label on someone,... So they can be called names. ? smh...

See Angela is right. If one thinks the Globalists haven't planned this all out 20, 50, 100 years ahead, that would be very foolish thinking. Even the Chinese have a Thousand year plan.

When I was working for Boeing, in the mid 90's they came out with a slogan calling it Vision 2016. Haha, I bet they did know Trump would get elected then.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> But what bothers me is people in Congress or Senate thinking we will be doing cartwheels over 1400 dollars.
> If this came in July along with the 600 extended UI that would have at least moved the happy meter a bit.


Hmmmmm, looks like some in Congress aren't too happy about giving you anymore UI.

https://americanindependent.com/hou...teve-scalise-joe-biden-virus-relief-1400/amp/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> looks like some in Congress aren't too happy about giving you anymore UI.


is that in the article? Mentions the $1400, which is separate and distinct from UI.

No matter it's the House. GOP tantrums easily ignored and overcome.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> is that in the article? Mentions the $1400, which is separate and distinct from UI.
> 
> No matter it's the House. GOP tantrums easily ignored and overcome.


They don't want any part of the bill.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> They don't want any part of the bill.


they aren't needed. they can throw all the tantrums they want. And once the House passes it wo them, they will then move on to whining they weren't 'consulted'. And so it goes.

At least bills sent to the senate will not die because McTurle was deathly afraid he couldn't keep his caucus in line and refused to even allow debate.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Hmmmmm, looks like some in Congress aren't too happy about giving you anymore UI.


As long as Dems are in charge we will get UI and Stymulis and food stamps and SBA loans and anything else that's free


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> they aren't needed. they can throw all the tantrums they want. And once the House passes it wo them, they will then move on to whining they weren't 'consulted'. And so it goes.
> 
> At least bills sent to the senate will not die because McTurle was deathly afraid he couldn't keep his caucus in line and refused to even allow debate.


I know that, I was just pointing out to @jimmy4 how his friends treat him.


----------

